# Jhatka



## kds1980 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Jhatka*

Jhatka or Chatka meat (Hindi झटका, Punjabi: ਝਟਕਾ jhaṭkā, from Sanskrit ghātaka  "killing") is meat from an animal which has been killed by a single strike of a sword or axe to sever the head, as opposed to Jewish slaughter (shechita) or Islamic slaughter (dhabihah) in which the animal is killed by ritually slicing the throat. It has been described as the antithesis[1][2]  of ritual slaughter.

This kills the animal immediately because the spinal cord is severed, and the blood flow to the brain is stopped almost instantly, causing brain death within seconds. Therefore the method is adopted as being the less painful to the animal than other methods.

*Jhatka Meat and Sikhs*

Jhatka is a Marshall Heritage of the Sikhs, it is the Sikh mode of killing an animal. In the Official Khalsa Code of Conduct[3] The Sikhs are recommended to eat Jhatka meat, as they do not believe any ritual gives meat a spiritual virtue (ennobles the flesh).[4][5] Another reason Sikhs do not eat halal meat is because the use of halal methods is a prerequisite for converting to Islam or Judaism.

For Sikhs Jhatka karna or Jhatkaund means to instantaneously severing the head with a single stroke of any weapon. The underlying idea is to kill the animal with the minimum of torture to it. During halal, the Islamic formula meaning "By the name of Allah.“ But for Jhatka, a Sikh while delivering the blow may utter “Sat Sri Akaal” (lit. True is the Timeless Lord), which is a Sikh war slogan, but there is No sacrifice or ritual involved in such utterance, and it is not mandatory either. During British Conquest, Jhatka was not allowed in jails and Sikh detenues during the Akali movement and after had to resort to violence and agitations to secure this right. One of the terms in the settlement between the Akalis and Muslim Unionist government in the Punjab in 1942, Jhatka was continued as Sikh Marshall Heritage.
[edit] Availability of Jhatka Meat

In India, there are many Jhatka shops, with various bylaws[6] requiring shops to display clearly that they sell Jhatka meat.

In the past, there has been little availability of Jhatka meat in the United Kingdom, so people have found themselves eating other types of meat.[7] Jhatka has become more widely available in the United Kingdom nowadays.[8].

On religious Sikh festivals, including Hola Mahalla and Vaisakhi, at the Gurdwara of Hazur Sahib, Fatehgarh Sahib and many other Sikh Gurdwara's, Jhatka is offered as Kara Parshad to all visitors in a Gurdwara. This is regarded as food blessed by the Guru and should not be refused.

References:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jhatka
Nihang Singh.org


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 14, 2010)

*Deliberate attempts to demilitarise Sikhs and efforts of Sikh saints  have lead to many Sikhs being ignorant of this historical tradition.  Nihang Singhs and other Sikhs have kept alive this tradition and forbid  consumption of non-Jhatka meat.*..........

That is the Bottom line of the past 60 years of DERAWAADEE/Sant/Mahapurash etc etc solely insisting on NO MEAT....and ANTI-JHATKA positions. The Sants/ deras are creations of those who sought to "take out the teeth" of the SIKHS...remove the MIRI and lay emphasis in PIRI ( which doenst work becasue to practise PIRI one must have the Strength of MIRI...thats why when the Harmandar Sahib was CLOSED in 1984 to even MATHA TEKERS !!! their PIRI was useless...they had no MIRI to do matha tek to their GURU as they pleased...)

Yet another facet of State Policy agaisnt Sikhs....their language..their economy..their religion..their food habits...etc etc...was this "vege promotion" along the lines of WE ARE HINDUS !! follow their diet !!..Latest show of this WE ARE "HINDUS" is the Bikrmai Calendar issued under Nanaks Name by the RSS controlled SGPC/Akal Takhat/Saadh Smaaj..and RSS has declared that ONLY HINDUS are INDIANS...( Here I apologise to all other HINDUS who ae content to practise their religion without feeling the need to ram it down everyoen elses throats (RSS types). Those HINDUS are not included in this argument.( and THEY are the MAJORITY)


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 18, 2010)

Guys do not support Halal meat. Not only is it cruel but apparently:



> An employer is forced to hire preferably Muslims only, or, in a pinch, also Christians or Jews – as long as their supervisor is a Muslim…. and absolutely no non-Muslim supervisors are allowed!  As for anyone who does not follow one of the three Abrahamic faiths – they are not permitted to touch or handle the food, ever.  Sorry, Sikhs, Buddhists, non-believers or anyone else!  No work for you in the food industry!


Pat Condell: ‘Thank God for Andy Choudary’  Xanthippa's Chamberpot


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 18, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> *Deliberate attempts to demilitarise Sikhs and efforts of Sikh saints  have lead to many Sikhs being ignorant of this historical tradition.  Nihang Singhs and other Sikhs have kept alive this tradition and forbid  consumption of non-Jhatka meat.*..........
> 
> That is the Bottom line of the past 60 years of DERAWAADEE/Sant/Mahapurash etc etc solely insisting on NO MEAT....and ANTI-JHATKA positions. The Sants/ deras are creations of those who sought to "take out the teeth" of the SIKHS...remove the MIRI and lay emphasis in PIRI ( which doenst work becasue to practise PIRI one must have the Strength of MIRI...thats why when the Harmandar Sahib was CLOSED in 1984 to even MATHA TEKERS !!! their PIRI was useless...they had no MIRI to do matha tek to their GURU as they pleased...)
> 
> Yet another facet of State Policy agaisnt Sikhs....their language..their economy..their religion..their food habits...etc etc...was this "vege promotion" along the lines of WE ARE HINDUS !! follow their diet !!..Latest show of this WE ARE "HINDUS" is the Bikrmai Calendar issued under Nanaks Name by the RSS controlled SGPC/Akal Takhat/Saadh Smaaj..and RSS has declared that ONLY HINDUS are INDIANS...( Here I apologise to all other HINDUS who ae content to practise their religion without feeling the need to ram it down everyoen elses throats (RSS types). Those HINDUS are not included in this argument.( and THEY are the MAJORITY)



Yep.

Its all about making Sikhi weak, and making US physically weak!


----------

